# Fish Frying Oil?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This is a subject, I have gotten all types of opinions on over the years. I'm curious what you guys think.

*What kind of oil do you guys use for frying fish? And why? Any particular reasons?*

Also:

How many uses can you get out of it?

How do you store the oil after it has been used?

How long can you store it that way?


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

*Oil*

I just use vegetable oil weather I'm frying turkey or fish. I use an electric pump with a filter to put it back in the container & the refrigerate. Usually I will discard it after 6 uses or about six months. I do not recommend peanut oil, due to the people that are allergic to it. Hope that helps


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

We use peanut oil, but no one here is allergic to peanuts. BUT, since you are gonna clog the ole arteries anyway by friyin' might as well go with the old dependable Crisco.

I store it in the original container after filtering and reuse until it starts turnin brown.

BTW, I am glad someone started a post about eating fish, cause dat's what I'm doin right now.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

Wesson oil.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Peanut or canola, they're not as bad for your health as some of the others. Store the used oil in the 2.5gal jug it came in and get about 4 uses before it starts to burn. Throw it all out before winter because I have tasted some rank perch before that was cooked in used oil that had been stored too long.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

We use Peanut Oil - because that what Moma says we are gonna use .... Anyone got a better reason ? hehe


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Peanut oil has the highest smoke point.

Which pump/filter you fellas using?. 

It is very important to clean the loose cornmeal( or whatever you coat fish with) out of the oil before it burns.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

This is the only filter I could find in a store anywhere, so it's the one I bought.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=5&hvarSubCode=3&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Peanut Oil And A Brown Paper Bag.peanut Oil Don't Burn As Easy I Think.hey Catfish You Have A Good Point


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

After I'm done frying the meat, I simply cut up a couple of good size potatoes and fry until done. That cleans the oil pretty good. After the oil cools down pour the cooled off oil through a strainer or cheese cloth into the container for storage. I've used the same oil at least 8 times. T


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

What temp. do you fry your fish at? And how do you know when it's done?

I heard when it floats to the top it's done. ?

And what is everyone's favorite coating? I like cornmeal, S&P and sometimes a little garlic with it. But I need to try others as well.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I am not sure about temp, but your are right, most of it will float to the top when done. Don't count on this entirely though, taste often. This is one of the benefits of doing the cooking. I use 1/2 cornmeal, and 1/2 flour with pepper, salt, and garlic for the coating. Recently, instead of using egg, or milk for the wetting agent, I have been using tabasco or louisiana hot sauce. It adds a little kick, and quite a bit of flavor.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

http://www.louisianaschoolofcooking.com/cajunfishfry.html


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Is that your method Medulla?


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

1 cup ap flour, 1/2 cup white cornmeal, 1/2 cup yellow cornmeal, 2 large eggs, 3/4 cup milk, and 1 tsp salt. Add Emeril's Essence and black pepper to taste. Does about 3lbs of fish so multiply ingredients as needed.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

I liberally sprinkle fish with http://www.cajuntaste.com/SlapYaMama.html fresh cracked black pepper, lemon pepper, and maybe some cayenne and then coat with a lighltly seasoned mix of 3/4 stone ground yellow non-enriched cornmeal and 1/4 ap flour. The non-enriched cornmeal doesn't fly apart nearly as bad when you put the fish in the grease.

Like the article says it is important to maintain temp. and keep out all the loose cormeal so that is does not burn and taint grease.


----------



## Larry Bozka (Nov 2, 2004)

*Another Vote for Peanut Oil*

Cast another vote for peanut oil. It lasts longer (I just use a basic strainer and store it for up to a month or so), and on a butane cooker, can really handle the heat if you happen to get distracted for a few minutes while swapping fish stories or hunting down another can of Cachere's. That, of course, never happens to meticulous and talanted chefs like those of us on 2Cool ... but for those less likely to remain diligent, well worth noting ...

Wait 'til the pieces float and you can't go wrong.

Boz


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard of tossing in cloves of peeled garlic to attract the "droppings" from the batter? The droppings are supposed to cling to the garlic for easy removal. I've never gotten it to work.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*cooking oil*

This wont work for large groups of hungry folks, but I prefer pan fried fish. Maybe it's because that is what I was brought up on! LOL It seems to give the fish a little extra crispiness, and the temp is a little easier to control. It doesn't take but about 1/2 cp of canola oil, and pour it along back fence when through! Put em in the very hot grease to start, and then slightly reduce heat for rest of frying. Helps to cut your fish and sort them according to thickness so same size pieces are in pan at same time. I have eaten about every fish in Texas, and to this day, handsized bream, and small white perch are my hands down favorite! Although coal grilled red snapper is right up there with them!

Later
R3F


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I use peanut oil because you can get it hotter with out problems and I store it until it starts lookin' bad.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It is expensive but, rice bran oil is the best. It will handle temps up to about 490 degrees without smoking which is about 100 degrees hotter than peanut oil will handle.

I used it once and man was I impressed with the stuff. Other than that canola and peanut oil are interchangable to me.

http://www.honestfoods.com/topricbranoi.html

That link is the best deal going for rice oil. Without the shipping costs it rivals what you would pay for peanut oil at around $6 a gallon.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Way way way back in the 70's McDonald's used lard in their deep-friers. They had the best fries back then. I bet lard would make the bestest fried fish. It would have to be pork lard.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like Boz has experienced a flash fire.

If I ever have to cook another goose, I'm using used 10W40. Maybe that will kill the flavor of those nasty birds.


----------



## Grits (Sep 18, 2004)

Heat cooking oil to 325 to 350 degrees. 
Use a thermomter in oil as you cook to keep an eye on oil temp.
Skim food particles from oil while you cook.
When food floats it is close to being done. Give it another minute or so depending on how thick the items are. 
Buy some filter cones for shortening at a restaurnat supply house. Filter through the cones when oil is hot.
Dump used grease in a fast food restaurants grease dumpster to dispose of it properly.
Oil used years ago was beef tallow. Made mighty tasty food.


How do I know this: Look at my screen name, I have managed a restaurant for 25 years.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I use canola oil and House Autry medium hot seafood breader.This is a good thread!BTW,Can I get yall's 2.5gallon jugs when you're through with 'em?
_"Not 3 barrels,he can't!!!-Quint:slimer: _

Hey Grits:I noticed your location....You ain't never fixed up a mess o' good ol' western NC bbq,have ya? :biggrin:


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Try 10w-50 I Perfer Castrol Gtx,for High Performance Cooking,,,,,,lol


----------



## Grits (Sep 18, 2004)

*Besssssttttttt BBBQQQQQQQ*

Night Train the best BBQ that I have ever had was when I was a kid. My dad would take about three or four pound of deer tenderloin put it in a crock pot with some BBQ sauce and other seasonings. He'd let that thing cook all day. Got better by the second day, never was any left for the third. He's hunting in Granvile (sp) County up on the Va. border next week. I would like to see him bring a couple of does back. Missing that BBQ now that you asked.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Grits:I work in Vance Co.,the county next to Granville...mighty purty deer country.I just did the crockpot thing Sunday,except,a boston butt and a pork tenderloin were turned into BBQ!


----------

